# tow companies refusing RV's



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck (Jun 13, 2019)

so apparently tow companies are starting to refuse to tow RV's

the rv's fill up their lots leaving no room to tow other vehicles as no one comes to get them
the scrap value is low so they lose money trying to get rid of them and to top it off a lot of them have expensive hazardous waste issues to deal with as well
im not sure which cities are safe to have illegal RV now, but i can only imagine things getting easier before they figure out a solution to getting rid of all these RV's
last night i saw a muni bus drive through an 8ft wide gap in a fence into a squat lot, lol

squat the sidewalk!


----------

